# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  British Dragon Turanabol

## Retabolil2

Chlorodehydromethyltestosterone. I remember east german weight lifters beat all records using that stuff! Their swimmers been taking that stuff too!
Its finally out. New 10mg tabs are same size and shape as all new style BD orals. Color of the tabs is red.
Here is a picture of the label.

----------


## PumpBreezer

Nice

----------


## Microbrew

Were would you throw this in your cycle. Is it more for size or strength or both.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Never tried it...I just may have to!

----------


## map200uk

> Were would you throw this in your cycle. Is it more for size or strength or both.


for both, it's like dbol but better:>

----------


## ajfina

Turinabol 10mg
Solid muscle gains over many weeks. An item used by both men and women. Effective dose for men is 20-50mg per day. The higher the dose, the more benefits. Women 10-20mg per day. A real plus for any bodybuilder or weightlifters.

----------


## Retabolil2

> Were would you throw this in your cycle. Is it more for size or strength or both.


Its all purpose steroid . You can bulk up using this stuff or add it to your cutting cycle, it is safe to use non aromatise steroid.

----------


## Bigun

Does anyone know if it has any hair loss problems? I am just wondering what it converts to being a test derivative and if Proscar/ Finasteride will counteract any potential problems? I am hoping its more like Anavar than Winstrol and Primo tabs?

----------


## kingofmasters

> Turinabol 10mg
> Solid muscle gains over many weeks. An item used by both men and women. Effective dose for men is 20-50mg per day. The higher the dose, the more benefits. Women 10-20mg per day. A real plus for any bodybuilder or weightlifters.


Not true!
It's way too androgenic for women!

It's methylated clostebol (so testosterone that cannot aromatize) and is supposed to be like Dbol without the Bloat...

I really loved clostebol acetate (injections) though!

Greets
Kingofmasters

----------


## Retabolil2

> Not true!
> It's way too androgenic for women!
> 
> It's methylated clostebol (so testosterone that cannot aromatize) and is supposed to be like Dbol without the Bloat...
> 
> I really loved clostebol acetate (injections) though!
> 
> Greets
> Kingofmasters


Clostebol acetate? How does it worked? 50mg/1ml or higher?

----------


## Retabolil2

red 10mg tabs looks awesome!

----------


## Bigun

Bump

----------


## kingofmasters

> Clostebol acetate? How does it worked? 50mg/1ml or higher?


it is just like any acetate, I made 100 mg/ml (200 mg/ml is possible but not painlss) and took 50 mg ED.

Greets
Kingofmasters

----------


## Retabolil2

> it is just like any acetate, I made 100 mg/ml (200 mg/ml is possible but not painlss) and took 50 mg ED.
> 
> Greets
> Kingofmasters


you mean it was a homebrew?

----------


## kingofmasters

> you mean it was a homebrew?


Yes I brew everything myself

I now even got Clostebol Enantate powder (custom made for me).

----------


## map200uk

clostebol enantate [email protected]:|

----------


## Bigun

Chloro*d*e*h*ydromethyl*t*estosterone

Is this a derivative of (or is it) DHT and therefore going to be harsh on the hairline?

----------


## kingofmasters

> Chloro*d*e*h*ydromethyl*t*estosterone
> 
> Is this a derivative of (or is it) DHT and therefore going to be harsh on the hairline?


No, know your latin and greek!

Dehydro --> Without Hydrogen-atom
DiHydro --> Two Hydrogen-atoms (DHT = dihydrotestosterone)

Chlorodehydromethyltestosterone means that at one place in the structure a Hydrogen-atom (H) is replaced by a Chlore-atom (CL) and this is exactly the reason why Clostebol and therefor also Oral Turinabol cannot aromatize!.

Greets
Kingofmasters

----------


## Bigun

Thanks KOM, my knowledge of Greek and Latin is rather limited being Welsh!

----------


## mistasmif

What is the detection time for Oral Turanabol?

----------


## Cuttup

Its like dbol wil out the side effects/ water retention/bloat or liver effects. Its kinda like a a dbol anavar mix. It get you hard like var meanwhile size like dbol,....

----------


## AustrianOAK14

looks like good stuff to me

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

So it is not a DHT derivative? Bad MPB here.

Is 50mg ED too much? 50mg ED would do what for me?

----------


## Retabolil2

> So it is not a DHT derivative? Bad MPB here.
> 
> Is 50mg ED too much? 50mg ED would do what for me?


I think 50mg is not enough for such a big boy like you  :Smilie:

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

How much then?

----------


## Retabolil2

> How much then?


not less than 80mg for me.

----------


## PlasticFuture112

stuff looks good, you think it would be a good call to cycle it with prop and winny or even just winny? also is the length of how long you can use this stuff the same as dbol , like 4 weeks or so?

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> not less than 80mg for me.


That's costly!!

We'll talk.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Tose22

read the forum rules bro, dont ask for online sources, or you'll get banned

----------


## Retabolil2

> stuff looks good, you think it would be a good call to cycle it with prop and winny or even just winny? also is the length of how long you can use this stuff the same as dbol, like 4 weeks or so?


Why everyone think you cant use dbol for more than 4 weeks? I`ve been taking it for 3months non stop! And it was great experience!

----------


## Foxy Sphinx

I guess ill add my own picture  :Smilie:

----------

